# The Get Thomas1 Back Thread



## Mastermind (Dec 22, 2014)

I just love bringing old saws back from the dead......and Thomas1 has helped me so many times over the years by sending me parts, carcasses, moral support, etc. 

I bet he's helped many others here as well. 

Because a silly stunt (it was pretty damn funny too) he's been perma-banned. Well he could just do like many others have done, and sign up with a different username, but Tom ain't that sort of a man. 

I miss seeing him here.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 22, 2014)

Bring back the bear


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 22, 2014)

He has Helped me as well, more than anyone knows in this raffle. He is also sending me a bar as we speak. I'm on the bring him back bandwagon.


----------



## tlandrum (Dec 22, 2014)

let him back in. theres been plenty of others banned that are back.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)

Phuck yes let him back.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)

Nevermind don't bring him back.

He already hangs out at the cool kids table in the cafeteria.

No reason for him to downgrade his elite status.

Count my initial vote out what was I thinking.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 22, 2014)

Don't know him, but based on the above, I vote to allow him back.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 22, 2014)

Let him back if you can reciprocate on the kick to the sack...


----------



## big t double (Dec 22, 2014)

I don't know him, he don't know me.... but I always enjoyed reading his post, I drop by sh every now and again....bring back thomas1...that's if he want to come back of course


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 22, 2014)

*BRING HIM BACK!*


----------



## Ironworker (Dec 22, 2014)

Yea, I don't know why guys get banned so easily to begin with, it doesn't really go with the spirit of AS, we like to be free yet are sensored worst than the government.


----------



## Jason280 (Dec 22, 2014)

Ok, I have to ask...what got him banned?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 22, 2014)

Jason280 said:


> Ok, I have to ask...what got him banned?


Talking about what got someone banned will get you banned. LOL


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 22, 2014)

Here's our Campaign Video! If it dont get the troops rallied, I dont know what will.


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 22, 2014)

I don't know him but sure !


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 22, 2014)

Jason280 said:


> Ok, I have to ask...what got him banned?


Comedic relief...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Comedic relief...




Laughing is a sin around here.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 22, 2014)

Bring him back. Somebody has to protect us from BrushApe.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Laughing is a sin around here.




In said case I will be in hell for a very long time. I say funny stuff that only makes me laugh. 

Its a vicious cycle. I'm phucked.


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Sounds like he's a good dude and deserves a second chance... They could always re-ban him if need be. Jus' sayin'.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> In said case I will be in hell for a very long time. I say funny stuff that only makes me laugh.
> 
> Its a vicious cycle. I'm phucked.




You're an idiot.


----------



## Stephen C. (Dec 22, 2014)

The more people here the better. Especially if they happen to know something aqbout chainsaws.

Could you explain what kind of stunt got him banned? 

I like funny as much as the next guy, and like I have stated in previous posts, I like to learn from the mistakes of others.

I wouldn't want my sense of humor to lead me to post something that would land me in banned camp.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Dec 22, 2014)

don't bring him back. BEG him to come back. stop the bleeding of information from this site when people go away.
may get me banned but I'm thinking - loosen up will ya?


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 22, 2014)

How many frickin chances did Brush Ape get?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm shocked!

People get banned from here?


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 22, 2014)

This may get me on the banned wagon but oh well. 

I say we protest til he comes back. Let's see how well AS does with out all of us.


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 22, 2014)

2123 said:


> I'm shocked!
> 
> People get banned from here?


There was a time I wished you would get the boot. I've learned to tolerate you, though.


----------



## Icehouse (Dec 22, 2014)

Don't know the gentleman, don't know what he did, I read his stuff when I can, from the posts by other members of this site that I respect, he needs to be back among the living. If he wants.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 22, 2014)

I so want to contribute my hoof rasp.


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> I so want to contribute my hoof rasp.


Enough with the F***ing hoof rasp.  
Damn.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 22, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> There was a time I wished you would get the boot. I've learned to tolerate you, though.





Give me enough time, and you will end up being a better person for it.

That's what I do. I make people better by pointing out their short-comings. 

Keep in mind. If we were all like you, this world would really suck.


----------



## Teddi (Dec 22, 2014)

I am Thomas1's momma. He dindu nuffin wrong. You should let him back.

Actually, I never heard of him, but the spirit of forgiveness here warms my heart in this joyous Christmas season


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 22, 2014)

I think he is still pissed that I cleaned out that saw shop in his back yard...


----------



## Gologit (Dec 22, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> How many frickin chances did Brush Ape get?




How many? Under which user name? He had several.

Thomas1 contributed a lot to AS...most of it was good.

BrushApe is a cull.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm so hating wood ticks, especially the limp wristed ponytail west coast wannabe​


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Dec 22, 2014)

[B]Gologit[/B] said:


> *Bring him back*. Somebody has to protect us from BrushApe.



I hope a former mods voice carries a little weight around here. While I've never met the bear in person, I have always enjoyed his posts. He has a great sense of humor and is clearly a strong contributor. 

May I suggest an organized "Bring back the bear log out"? Maybe say one day soon all of us that would like to see him back simply don't log in for a day or so? I'm in.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 22, 2014)

Jason280 said:


> Ok, I have to ask...what got him banned?


----------



## Landmark (Dec 22, 2014)

Anyone want to let the rest of us in on what Thomas1 did to get banned? how can we say 'yeah let him back' if don't know what he did?? Might be a great guy and might not. Need info.................


----------



## Mike from Maine (Dec 22, 2014)

2123 said:


> I'm shocked!
> 
> People get banned from here?



I've read that some threads got deleted as well.

But I don't believe it.


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Let him back if you can reciprocate on the kick to the sack...


----------



## Gologit (Dec 22, 2014)

landmark said:


> Anyone want to let the rest of us in on what Thomas1 did to get banned? how can we say 'yeah let him back' if don't know what he did?? Might be a great guy and might not. Need info.................



You've only been here a few months. Do a search for posts by Thomas1 and they should answer your question..."might be a great guy and might not." My guess is that you'll decide in his favor.

As to what he did to get perma- banned? I don't know. I didn't do it. I doubt if any of the mods at that time did either.
Ask the owners. See if they have the balls to reply.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 22, 2014)

Free pooping bear!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 22, 2014)

O


cgraham1 said:


> Enough with the F***ing hoof rasp.
> Damn.


Thats some. 
Funny chit


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 22, 2014)

landmark said:


> Anyone want to let the rest of us in on what Thomas1 did to get banned? how can we say 'yeah let him back' if don't know what he did?? Might be a great guy and might not. Need info.................


"I have a potty mouth" and stuff


----------



## Landmark (Dec 22, 2014)

Gologit said:


> You've only been here a few months. Do a search for posts by Thomas1 and they should answer your question..."might be a great guy and might not." My guess is that you'll decide in his favor.
> 
> As to what he did to get perma- banned? I don't know. I didn't do it. I doubt if any of the mods at that time did either.
> Ask the owners. See if they have the balls to reply.


ok will do. I'm guessing hes a good guy like most are on here. I've got a lot help even though I've only been here a few months.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 22, 2014)

Seems like a lot of the guys that got banned during the software changes to the site are perma banned ,may have to do with that .


----------



## Mike from Maine (Dec 22, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> "I have a potty mouth" and stuff


I'm warning you one more time...."I have a potty mouth".


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 22, 2014)

How bout go licit' lame ass mofo.


----------



## Mike from Maine (Dec 22, 2014)

Can we get genius back too?


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

Mike from Maine said:


> Can we get genius back too?


Is this a trick question?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 22, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Seems like a lot of the guys that got banned during the software changes to the site are perma banned ,may have to do with that .


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 22, 2014)

Go lick it couldn't even make it as a moderator.


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

Icehouse said:


> Don't know the gentleman, don't know what he did, I read his stuff when I can, from the posts by other members of this site that I respect, he needs to be back among the living. If he wants.


Gentleman?


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

He sent me an unobtainium non runner parts saw, an ECHO 900 EVL to be exact, for exactly what he had in it.

I'm on the White Pooping Bear's side from now on.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 22, 2014)

Captions ...........


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 22, 2014)

hseII said:


> He sent me an unobtainium non runner parts saw, an ECHO 900 EVL to be exact, for exactly what he had in it.
> 
> I'm on the White Pooping Bear's side from now on.



Want to sell the muffler?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 22, 2014)

**** off


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> **** off


What's that all about?


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Want to sell the muffler?


There wasn't really a muffin: just a can  

I forgot how loud ours was.

I bought it for the good handles as ours didn't have them anymore...


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 22, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> You're an idiot.



It's my understanding you and Thomas are moderators over at the juvenile forum, which is a bunch of rowdies anyway.


----------



## middleagemutant (Dec 22, 2014)

Bring back the white BI-POLAR BEAR save the endangered species!


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 22, 2014)

middleagemutant said:


> Bring back the white BI-POLAR BEAR save the endangered species!


are you saying his door swings both ways?


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 22, 2014)

2123 said:


> Keep in mind. If we were all like you, this world would really suck.


Why don't you "I have a potty mouth" with Gypo's hoof rasp.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Dec 22, 2014)

Ban the owners from this cutsie wootsie holier than thou little pastel forum and a lot of us would probably drop back in and contribute a bit more frequently.

But hey, whatchya gonna do when a hacker kid in Bangladesh livin' on a raft made outta popsicle sticks has ya by the short hairs? 

Pastels, of course.

(Hi, Bob!)


----------



## JC360 (Dec 22, 2014)

Meh, why not.
Tis the season...


----------



## middleagemutant (Dec 22, 2014)

Randy them Polar bears are man eaters they have done studies that prove they follow hunters and the occasional timber-man


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 22, 2014)

hseII said:


> There wasn't really a muffin: just a can
> 
> I forgot how loud ours was.
> 
> I bought it for the good handles as ours didn't have them anymore...



Then how about a top cover... (The "redneck repair" on mine caused a meltdown).


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 22, 2014)

middleagemutant said:


> Randy them Polar bears are man eaters they have done studies that prove they follow hunters and the occasional timber-man



hmmm, probably need my pulaski then


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Then how about a top cover... (The "redneck repair" on mine caused a meltdown).


I'll think about it. 
It took 8 months to find a parts saw.

But I will certainly consider it.

HEath


----------



## DSS (Dec 22, 2014)

Everybody seems to assume that Thomas is dying for the so called privilege of being allowed to come back.

I don't think so.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 22, 2014)

hseII said:


> What's that all about?


Edeeuu
Not sure


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 22, 2014)

I've said it before. I'm sure T1 is likely a fine person in the real world, but he didn't act like one when he was here IMHO. Honestly things have been civil and mature for awhile, let's try and keep it that way.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 22, 2014)

Not sure


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

DSS said:


> Everybody seems to assume that Thomas is dying for the so called privilege of being allowed to come back.
> 
> I don't think so.


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

Jacob J. said:


> It's my understanding you and Thomas are moderators over at the juvenile forum, which is a bunch of rowdies anyway.


Riff Raff for $200, Alex


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Dec 22, 2014)

Free the bear !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Dec 22, 2014)

And Genius also


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 22, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Enough with the F***ing hoof rasp.
> Damn.


Do the hoof rasps work better with a dual port muffler and a HD2 filter?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 22, 2014)

hseII said:


> View attachment 388720



???


----------



## Ironworker (Dec 22, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Bring him back. Somebody has to protect us from BrushApe.


Hell, bring him back too.


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

TermiteBuffet said:


> And Genius also


BWSLLCXWPMMMSxb


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> Do the hoof rasps work better with a dual port muffler and a HD2 filter?


Tri- ports, gotta have tri-ports

Or a can o Corn ^^^^^^


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 22, 2014)

I guess everyone is off work for Christmas already.


----------



## Mike from Maine (Dec 22, 2014)

The ms362 is awesome!!!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 22, 2014)

Tom is a good dude and has helped many members. he does not like seeing any one screwed with and neither do i. i see no reason why he shouldn't be let back in if he wants........he should have never been banned.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 22, 2014)

Mike from Maine said:


> The ms362 is awesome!!!



The one I had was alright.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Dec 22, 2014)

Who's T1?



Plus "I have a potty mouth"


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 22, 2014)

Nothing worst than a mofo bull ******** wannabe


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 22, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> Tom is a good dude and has helped many members. he does not like seeing any one screwed with and neither do i. i see no reason why he shouldn't be let back in if he wants........he should have never been banned.



Are you serous? he acted like a complete ass hole when he was here.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 22, 2014)

BWS-LLC said:


> Who's T1?
> 
> 
> 
> Plus "I have a potty mouth"



And this is the attitude I was talking about.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Dec 22, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> Are you serous? he acted like a complete ass hole when he was here.



Plus "I have a potty mouth"


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> ???


T1 is a good dude.
In sure there are some that you have rubbed the wrong way at some point, but this is the Internet.

I mean, Hell, if everybody acted like Randy Evans, this would be a dull place, cause everybody would port their own saws, grow their own cows, paint their own house, build their own sheds,( for real, not just an internet sheds), and have nothing new to share.

Everybody can't be good as Moobs, or as Grumpy as RandyMac.

T1 does have a knack for finding obsolete **** that no one else can find, and everyone else needs. He's also a decent guy from my dealings with him.

The cow is right though, he could probably not give 2 sharts about coming back.

Y'all's Loss


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Dec 22, 2014)

hseII said:


> Tri- ports, gotta have tri-ports
> 
> Or a can o Corn ^^^^^^


 Can "O" Corn FTW Alex ....LOL


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 22, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> Are you serous? he acted like a complete ass hole when he was here.


that can be said of others who are still here


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 22, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> I guess everyone is off work for Christmas already.


No... I'm at work... just not interested in working...


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

TermiteBuffet said:


> Can "O" Corn FTW Alex ....LOL


Can't forget the " ".

And "I have a potty mouth" isn't such a bad thing, especially if you'll laugh ever once in a while.

Btw 77, are you missing an empty can "o" corn? 

I have a clue where it might be


----------



## cobey (Dec 22, 2014)

I need to visit SH


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

cobey said:


> I need to visit SH


3 back buttons, and 1 forward, and Shazam!!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 22, 2014)

The way everyone talks about AS over yonder i'm not sure why they would even want to come back here


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 22, 2014)

hseII said:


> T1 is a good dude.
> In sure there are some that you have rubbed the wrong way at some point, but this is the Internet.
> 
> I mean, Hell, if everybody acted like Randy Evans, this would be a dull place, cause everybody would port their own saws, grow their own cows, paint their own house, build their own sheds,( for real, not just an internet sheds), and have nothing new to share.
> ...



He simply didn't represent himself well here, and IMHO wasn't the least bit entertaining. There is a reason we have vanilla ice cream and chocolate, and a reason there is more than one forum like this one.


----------



## DSS (Dec 22, 2014)

Horray 288!!!!!!


----------



## Magnumitis (Dec 22, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Captions ...........


"It don't stick to muh fur in da wave pool"


----------



## BWS-LLC (Dec 22, 2014)

TermiteBuffet said:


> Can "O" Corn FTW Alex ....LOL



You don't have any clue what your talking about


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Dec 22, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> Are you serous? he acted like a complete ass hole when he was here.


 Hmmm he's always treated me with the utmost dignity and respect


----------



## BWS-LLC (Dec 22, 2014)

TermiteBuffet said:


> Hmmm he's always treated me with the utmost dignity and respect


LOL


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

TermiteBuffet said:


> Hmmm he's always treated me with the utmost dignity and respect


Same Here.

Of Course I don't run my Feelings 10 miles out in front of me waiting for someone to step on them so I can holler foul.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)

Jacob J. said:


> It's my understanding you and Thomas are moderators over at the juvenile forum, which is a bunch of rowdies anyway.




*Ahem*

HOW DARE YE...!!

We are most certainly not in the low rank of "moderator". We leave that job and title for the petty and the weak.....

We are above the rest you see. A higher rank which is unachievable by the many peasants which we walk upon each and every day. For we are the very true high kings of all the land. High ranking officials such as T1 and myself are known as 'Administrators'. Quite often referred to as "Admin".

Now for your punishment for not distinguishing your royal leaders as who they are, I expect a full 2 page hand written apology (written with ink & quill in 5th century english) and one hundred pound & five shillings as a 'ranking mislabel hap' tax by 8:00 in the morning over at "you know where" or by our swords it will be off with your head!

You'd better get writing as white out and cross out marks are not acceptable my young squire! Dismissed!


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> He simply didn't represent himself well here, and IMHO wasn't the least bit entertaining. There is a reason we have vanilla ice cream and chocolate, and a reason there is more than one forum like this one.


I take it you are the AS Police: I have no prior knowledge, I'm going off your poasts


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 22, 2014)

T1 be good people. Better than most.
If you don't like T1, then you have a problem wif da troof. Because he tells it like he sees it.
Period


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 22, 2014)

surf is up


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> T1 be good people. Better than most.
> If you don't like T1, then you have a problem wif da troof. Because he tells it like he sees it.
> Period


----------



## DSS (Dec 22, 2014)

> ="Adirondackstihl, post: 5105434, member: 71606"]T1 be good people. Better than most.
> If you don't like T1, then you have a problem wif da troof. Because he tells it like he sees it.
> Period


Thats the problem Jeremy, truth is something people can't handle here.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 22, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Why don't you "I have a potty mouth" with Gypo's hoof rasp.





Oh okay......you can dish it out, but you can't take it in return.

Always suspected you were a p***y.


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> surf is up





Randy, I'm really diggin' the hat


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> I've said it before. I'm sure T1 is likely a fine person in the real world, but he didn't act like one when he was here IMHO. Honestly things have been civil and mature for awhile, let's try and keep it that way.




Keep the bear caged.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 22, 2014)

Christmas always brings out the best in people.

I am no angel, I have been perma-banned, I was "forgiven", I am still myself.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 22, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> T1 be good people. Better than most.
> If you don't like T1, then you have a problem wif da troof. Because he tells it like he sees it.
> Period



And anyone that knows me would say the same. Like I've sad numerous times, in person I'm sure he's a good guy. However when he was here, acted like a **** head.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 22, 2014)

DSS said:


> Thats the problem Jeremy, truth is something people can't handle here.


I believe the animated image in your siggy line splains it Chris!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Dec 22, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> And anyone that knows me would say the same. Like I've sad numerous times, in person I'm sure he's a good guy. However when he was here, acted like a **** head.


To you Andre?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)

Hey I like the dancing banana!


I think I'm gonna hafta take that one over yonder!


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Hey I like the dancing banana!
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna hafta take that one over yonder!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 22, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> To you Andre?



To myself and others. This thread really shouldn't have been started, it was created for no other reason than to stir things up.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)

Stir things up...!? Check the DD thread for that garbage!


Dude! I showed up! 


It's PARTY TIME!!!!


----------



## BWS-LLC (Dec 22, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> To myself and others. This thread really shouldn't have been started, it was created for no other reason than to stir things up.




Pot, meet Kettle


----------



## crzybowhntr (Dec 22, 2014)

Don't know him but he if he's got the smarts, let him in.


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Dec 22, 2014)

BWS-LLC said:


> Pot, meet Kettle


 This I understand ......


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 22, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> To myself and others. This thread really shouldn't have been started, it was created for no other reason than to stir things up.


Is that statement off the vote from above?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 22, 2014)

BWS-LLC said:


> Pot, meet Kettle



Did I start this thread??


----------



## big t double (Dec 22, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Dude! I showed up!
> 
> 
> It's PARTY TIME!!!!


does this mean we can post rap videos?


----------



## BWS-LLC (Dec 22, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> Did I start this thread??



No, but your stirring the pot


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 22, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Is that statement off the vote from above?



No it's my opinion.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 22, 2014)

BWS-LLC said:


> No, but your stirring the pot



And how often do you normally post here?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)

lol Don't let Andre get under yer skin - he's a kitten. He even purrs...! It's so cute! 


Speaking of Andre, how da fawk you been d00d....??


----------



## BWS-LLC (Dec 22, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> And how often do you normally post here?



Not near enough


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> No it's my opinion.


And it's also your opinion that he shouldn't be allowed to come back.
Which, judging from the 100+ other poast, shows that a lot of other members disagree with your ass essment


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 22, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> lol Don't let Andre get under yer skin - he's a kitten. He even purrs...! It's so cute!
> 
> 
> Speaking of Andre, how da fawk you been d00d....??



yea we have met he is good people, Thomas is just one of the guys I'd go to bat for.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 22, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> lol Don't let Andre get under yer skin - he's a kitten. He even purrs...! It's so cute!
> 
> 
> Speaking of Andre, how da fawk you been d00d....??



I'm still kicking, but I've seen better days health wise.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)

Who in the hell is Thomas1....??


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

BWS-LLC said:


> Not near enough


Quoted FO TRUFF


----------



## BWS-LLC (Dec 22, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> yea we have met he is good people, Thomas is just one of the guys I'd go to bat for.



I've met him, he's a great guy.

Online and offline


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> I'm still kicking, but I've seen better days health wise.




Well that sucks, hope all goes uphill....!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 22, 2014)

hseII said:


> And it's also your opinion that he shouldn't be allowed to come back.
> Which, judging from the 100+ other poast, shows that a lot of other members disagree with your ass essment



And most of them are from SH, and most don't remember how he acted when he was here, that is why hes was banned.


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Dec 22, 2014)

So some Opinions and people with a low post count don't matter right ?


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> And most of them are from SH, and most don't remember how he acted when he was here, that is why hes was banned.


Just a hunch, but dealing with Tow Mas, I'd just about bet that he acts the same no matter where he "goes"


----------



## Mike from Maine (Dec 22, 2014)

TermiteBuffet said:


> So some Opinions and low post count don't matter right ?


You've gots to have at least 5k poasts before your opinion matters. It's an internet rule or something.


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

TermiteBuffet said:


> So some Opinions and people with a low post count don't matter right ?


Obviously not muh little Hoofed Hero


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Dec 22, 2014)

hseII said:


> Just a hunch, but dealing with Tow Mas, I'd just about bet that he acts the same no matter where he "goes"


 I don't think he be changing much (to suit the occasion)


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> And most of them are from SH





Yeah but we all came from here first!  


lol The people 'from SH' are really 'from AS' - including the idiot who runs that god forsaken place!


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

big t double said:


> does this mean we can post rap videos?


Not if they've got snackies in them


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Dec 22, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> I'm still kicking, but I've seen better days health wise.


 I hope you get to feeling better


----------



## BWS-LLC (Dec 22, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> And most of them are from SH, and most don't remember how he acted when he was here, that is why hes was banned.



He acts no different there.

Over there, if someone's feelings get hurt, the site owner says deal with it.

Over here, the offender gets banned


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Dec 22, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Yeah but we all came from here first!
> 
> 
> lol The people 'from SH' are really 'from AS' - including the idiot who runs that god forsaken place!


 Hush you don't know nuttin'


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)

big t double said:


> does this mean we can post rap videos?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 22, 2014)

ahem .........how many banning have been placed on the sawzhog ? and is there any drama there ? place seems self moderated to me .


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Dec 22, 2014)

Mike from Maine said:


> You've gots to have at least 5k poasts before your opinion matters. It's an internet rule or something.


 Shhh noob LOL sup budda


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Dec 22, 2014)

BWS-LLC said:


> He acts no different there.
> 
> Over there, if someone's feelings get hurt, the site owner says deal with it.
> 
> Over here, the offender gets banned


 You're so banned


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Mike from Maine said:


> You've gots to have at least 5k poasts before your opinion matters. It's an internet rule or something.




That, and at least 10 yrs. as a member on here.


----------



## greendohn (Dec 22, 2014)

Thomas1, the poopin' bear?!?! 
I think we should oughtta' make him a Master Moderator,,and let him poop in anyones snow bank he wants to,,by Gawd!!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 22, 2014)

BWS-LLC said:


> He acts no different there.
> 
> Over there, if someone's feelings get hurt, the site owner says deal with it.
> 
> Over here, the offender gets banned



That's why SH exists, I suggest going there is you don't like how things are handled here. This is also the reason I don't really hangout on SH, it's sometimes too childish for my taste.


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Yeah but we all came from here first!
> 
> 
> lol The people 'from SH' are really 'from AS' - including the idiot who runs that god forsaken place!


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 22, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> And most of them are from SH, and most don't remember how he acted when he was here, that is why hes was banned.



Actually Andy "taint" shiner, most of the guys that went to SH took a wealth of information, humor, and good nature with them. I don't understand why you say SH like someone just crapped in your face, but I'd suspect your screeching was probably part of the reason so many of us #patheticbuddies were asked to leave.
I've made ammends with a member here from Ohio, and he has moved on as well. Unfortunately, or true to form you refuse to move past the past.

Thomas1 is a great guy, and is a great friend to many here, and on other sites. It's a shame that this has gone on this long, and hopefully the administration can listen to the opinion of the majority above your screeching.


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> That's why SH exists, I suggest going there is you don't like how things are handled here. This is also the reason I don't really hangout on SH, it's sometimes too childish for my taste.


Why don't you take your own advice and go to F&L if the "Rif Raff" are sooo bad


----------



## Majorpayne (Dec 22, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> He simply didn't represent himself well here, and IMHO wasn't the least bit entertaining. There is a reason we have vanilla ice cream and chocolate, and a reason there is more than one forum like this one.


Racist!


----------



## HarleyT (Dec 22, 2014)

Gologit said:


> You've only been here a few months. Do a search for posts by Thomas1 and they should answer your question..."might be a great guy and might not." My guess is that you'll decide in his favor.
> 
> As to what he did to get perma- banned? I don't know. I didn't do it. I doubt if any of the mods at that time did either.
> Ask the owners. See if they have the balls to reply.


OOOOOoooooooo.


----------



## Majorpayne (Dec 22, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> And most of them are from SH, and most don't remember how he acted when he was here, that is why hes was banned.


I remember.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Dec 22, 2014)

So where's Snelling when we _really_ need him? 

Brad? Brad? Brad?

(Randy is makin' fun of ya again.)


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Dec 22, 2014)

Majorpayne said:


> Racist!


 Ohhh you didn't go there .....


----------



## Mike from Maine (Dec 22, 2014)

Majorpayne said:


> Racist!


MUKTAR!!!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 22, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> Actually Andy "taint" shiner, most of the guys that went to SH took a wealth of information, humor, and good nature with them. I don't understand why you say SH like someone just crapped in your face, but I'd suspect your screeching was probably part of the reason so many of us #patheticbuddies were asked to leave.
> I've made ammends with a member here from Ohio, and he has moved on as well. Unfortunately, or true to form you refuse to move past the past.
> 
> Thomas1 is a great guy, and is a great friend to many here, and on other sites. It's a shame that this has gone on this long, and hopefully the administration can listen to the opinion of the majority above your screeching.



I really have no idea what you're talking about. I don't really get into the behind the door stuff. I'm simply referring to how he carried himself while he was here on the open forum. I don't know Thomas personally and have never met him. I'm referring to how he acted when he was last here. Again that's why he was banned. 

I have the right to call things as I see them non of you have to like it, and to be honest this is an internet forum I really don't care.


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Dec 22, 2014)

Mike from Maine said:


> MUKTAR!!!


 Ya'll went there too....... geez


----------



## SquareFile (Dec 22, 2014)

Mike from Maine said:


> You've gots to have at least 5k poasts before your opinion matters. It's an internet rule or something.


I thought it was 10k


----------



## HarleyT (Dec 22, 2014)

Apparently, helping folks fix their saws, posting lotsa pics and manuals/parts lookups, giving years of help, mean very little to those in charge here....


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Dec 22, 2014)

SquareFile said:


> I thought it was 10k


 I may have lol'd at this


----------



## Mike from Maine (Dec 22, 2014)

SquareFile said:


> I thought it was 10k


Truth.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)

So much talk of SH in this thread - this thread will be deleted with so much of it, guaranteed. 


This thread was started by Randy because he wanted Thomas1 back here and figured he wasn't alone, that's how I read into it. I truly wish the conversation wouldn't be about the sites - what AS did with T1 is their reason, had or has nothing to do with SH and or how things are run over there. 

Not everyone is gonna like all the sites, and not every site is gonna be a perfect fit for everyone! C'mon people - don't you know what time of year it is...!?

Chillax, hang back, enjoy the party and have some fun...!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 22, 2014)

Tru. if you read backwards in the fundraiser thread you can read part of the reason how it got started.


----------



## SquareFile (Dec 22, 2014)

Mike from Maine said:


> Truth.


Shhhhh


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Gologit said:


> You've only been here a few months. Do a search for posts by Thomas1 and they should answer your question..."might be a great guy and might not." My guess is that you'll decide in his favor.
> 
> As to what he did to get perma- banned? I don't know. I didn't do it. I doubt if any of the mods at that time did either.
> *Ask the owners. See if they have the balls to reply*.




You're damn lucky I'm not a moderator.

I would have banned you for two weeks for that statement.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 22, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> So much talk of SH in this thread - this thread will be deleted with so much of it, guaranteed.
> 
> 
> This thread was started by Randy because he wanted Thomas1 back here and figured he wasn't alone, that's how I read into it. I truly wish the conversation wouldn't be about the sites - what AS did with T1 is their reason, had or has nothing to do with SH and or how things are run over there.
> ...



I hate that song....
Put somethin' better in here..


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 22, 2014)

What I get out of this is some guys have done wrong come back as much as they want, Thomas not so much. If I was him You could pay me to come back.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> I hate that song....
> Put somethin' better in here..




Ten Four.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 22, 2014)

2123 said:


> You're damn lucky I'm not a moderator.
> 
> I would have banned you for two weeks for that statement.


Bob don't care..
He too old to give a ****..

Or on occasion, take a ****...


----------



## Tor R (Dec 22, 2014)

People deserve to get a second chance.
Even Bush Jr got his second chance...


----------



## stihl023/5 (Dec 22, 2014)

Bring back the bear!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 22, 2014)

Tor R said:


> People deserve to get a second chance.
> Even Bush Jr got his second chance...



Hahaha that worked out well.


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 22, 2014)

10 pages and no derail? That thomas1 fellow must of been good fellow.


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Dec 22, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> 10 pages and no derail? That thomas1 fellow must of been good fellow.



Every time i see that movie i lol at the toad scene


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 22, 2014)

Well isn't this place a geographical oddity two week from everywhere. LOL


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 22, 2014)

They turned pete into a horny toad.lol i watch that one on a regular basis when i can.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 22, 2014)

hseII said:


> Why don't you take your own advice and go to F&L if the "Rif Raff" are sooo bad



Riff raff in the F&L too.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 22, 2014)

TermiteBuffet said:


> Every time i see that movie i lol at the toad scene


It ain't nice to laugh at your kin.

Just sayin' and stuff.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 22, 2014)

346xp said:


> Andyshine is a cry baby pout azz punk!! wa wa I didn't get my lollipop so lets ban tom


Dayum! You've only been here a month. You must be clairvoyant, or sumfin, to know all that.


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> It ain't nice to laugh at your kin.
> 
> Just sayin' and stuff.


Wrong Randy, Cousin


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Dec 22, 2014)

hseII said:


> Wrong Randy, Cousin


 ROFLMAO


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 22, 2014)

hseII said:


> Wrong Randy, Cousin


Cousin HEath,

I can't keep track of all 57 of them. Especially when 28 of them are midgets, they all look alike.

Is that racist?


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

TermiteBuffet said:


> ROFLMAO


Think they was in Lousyanna


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 22, 2014)

346xp said:


> Andyshine is a cry baby pout azz punk!! wa wa I didn't get my lollipop so lets ban tom



That's actually the best post in this thread. 

Now why don't you just go back to killing little baby's.


----------



## barneyrb (Dec 22, 2014)

hseII said:


> Think they was in Lousyanna



Hey! Muh toes hurts on that one.....


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 22, 2014)

Ok, I just send TODO10 a message asking him to unban thomas1, I can't do it. hopefully he will get back to me.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Dec 22, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> I have the right to call things as I see them non of you have to like it, and to be honest this is an internet forum I really don't care.



So do others. And last time I checked, (and to be honest), most would respectfully suggest you "I have a potty mouth" while we anxiously await the arrival of the Almighty God of Sneller Nation himself to weigh in..., (in the best interests of the community, of course). 

Then it'll _really_ start gettin' fun. Sorta like the good ol' days.

And did I see Fish has been allowed back in a little while ago? Yikes! 

What next? Admins in Argentina and servers in Pakistan?

And can we lighten up the pinks just a bit?

Geezus. 

Back to the Kool Kidz table.....


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 22, 2014)

Seems like the whole idiot brigade is out tonight.


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 22, 2014)

Hmmmm.....

It appears the masses have spoken....


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> It ain't nice to laugh at your kin.
> 
> Just sayin' and stuff.





hseII said:


> Wrong Randy, Cousin





TermiteBuffet said:


> ROFLMAO





Jon1212 said:


> Cousin HEath,
> 
> I can't keep track of all 57 of them. Especially when 28 of them are midgets, they all look alike.
> 
> Is that racist?





hseII said:


> Think they was in Lousyanna



I doubt BRub will be making an appearance here


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> Hmmmm.....
> 
> It appears the masses have spoken....





There's really nothing left to see here once that has been seen.

Agreed.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 22, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> Hmmmm.....
> 
> It appears the masses have spoken....




What's up Jar?


----------



## Gologit (Dec 22, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> Riff raff in the F&L too.



True. But it's a higher grade of riff-raff.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 22, 2014)

Goodnight everyone. Time to go watch the Bengals loose!


----------



## SquareFile (Dec 22, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> That's actually the best post in this thread.
> 
> Now why don't you just go back to killing little baby's.


Huh?


----------



## Overclock (Dec 22, 2014)

Can I voice one concern so I can gauge the response and know which way to vote?


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 22, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> There's really nothing left to see here once that has been seen.
> 
> Agreed.



Fo sho. 

Who would have ever guessed that Young could dance like that???




Andyshine77 said:


> What's up Jar?



Notta. Debating on wether to put pants on or not. Last time though, they sent me home from work. Bastards....


----------



## BWS-LLC (Dec 22, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Ok, I just send TODO10 a message asking him to unban thomas1, I can't do it. hopefully he will get back to me.


I figured you were the one to ban him


----------



## Gologit (Dec 22, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> I just got done ****ing Randy's mom. How about you?



Andy, you're a good guy most of the time. You need to think about this a little...the only enemy you have here is yourself.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Dec 22, 2014)

Traffic was hell today..what about ya'll?


----------



## Stihl working hard (Dec 22, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Ok, I just send TODO10 a message asking him to unban thomas1, I can't do it. hopefully he will get back to me.


Now that's the Christmas spirit


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 22, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Andy, you're a good guy most of the time. You need to think about this a little...the only enemy you have here is yourself.



That's what I was going for, and enjoying it at this point.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Dec 22, 2014)

Overclock said:


> Can I voice one concern so I can gauge the response and know which way to vote?



Well, almost every other @$$hole on this site has weighed in... Good for you, let her rip.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Dec 22, 2014)

GrassGuerilla said:


> Well, almost every other @$$hole on this site has weighed in... Good for you, let her rip.


Now thats funny.


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 22, 2014)

Joe Kidd said:


> Traffic was hell today..what about ya'll?


No ****.ran into a bass boat wreck on the road this evening trying to get to the dollar store.drunk bastards.had to call somebody with a truck and trailer to get them out of the ditch.


----------



## Magnumitis (Dec 22, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Well isn't this place a geographical oddity two week from everywhere. LOL


That's my favorite line. LMFAO


----------



## TK (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm curious how someone can call someone a **** head and not get banned.


----------



## angelo c (Dec 22, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> No ****.ran into a bass boat wreck on the road this evening trying to get to the dollar store.drunk bastards.had to call somebody with a truck and trailer to get them out of the ditch.



Wow, nobody would ever fish in a ditch up here in NJ...what types of ditch fish y'all hookin down that way....


----------



## wendell (Dec 22, 2014)

He's an *******. I say let the bastard rot.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 22, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> Fo sho.
> 
> Who would have ever guessed that Young could dance like that???
> 
> ...


I'd send you home for not wearing any pants too...
Soooo.

And yes...
Young can really dance eh???


----------



## TK (Dec 22, 2014)

Magnumitis said:


> Dickhead



Is that a noun or a verb? Adjective, perhaps? So open ended. But surely you don't mean **** head?


----------



## big t double (Dec 22, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> So much talk of SH in this thread - this thread will be deleted with so much of it, guaranteed.
> 
> 
> This thread was started by Randy because he wanted Thomas1 back here and figured he wasn't alone, that's how I read into it. I truly wish the conversation wouldn't be about the sites - what AS did with T1 is their reason, had or has nothing to do with SH and or how things are run over there.
> ...



I liked this because of the roudy video...not the long winded dribble above it


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 22, 2014)

angelo c said:


> Wow, nobody would ever fish in a ditch up here in NJ...what types of ditch fish y'all hookin down that way....


Tryin to dig up snappin turtles i guess? Lol


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 22, 2014)

TK said:


> I'm curious how someone can call someone a **** head and not get banned.



Did you evah get me a lobstah???


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Dec 22, 2014)

wendell said:


> He's an *******. I say let the bastard rot.


 Wait I thought he was a prick


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Dec 22, 2014)

Magnumitis said:


> Dickhead


 Shh noob


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> No ****.ran into a bass boat wreck on the road this evening trying to get to the dollar store.drunk bastards.had to call somebody with a truck and trailer to get us out of the ditch.


FTFY


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 22, 2014)

TermiteBuffet said:


> Shh noob


Look! 

A doughnut!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 22, 2014)

TK said:


> I did, but I eated it. Dickhead.


You are a shelfish bastard TK....


----------



## angelo c (Dec 22, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> Tryin to dig up snappin turtles i guess? Lol



..... I like turtles..... !!!!


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 22, 2014)

Now i know better than drink and boat out on the busy highway during the holiday season.


----------



## TK (Dec 22, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> You are a shelfish bastard TK....


That was horrible. You should delete that. Srsly.


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Dec 22, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Look!
> 
> A doughnut!!!


 Where , where .........I think you tease me , me no doughnut see


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 22, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> ahem .........how many banning have been placed on the sawzhog ? and is there any drama there ? place seems self moderated to me .


Cause we are all riff raff


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 22, 2014)

angelo c said:


> ..... I like turtles..... !!!!


Ill send ya one.just dont stick your hand in the box when you open it.
Damn uns got me running my tablet and my cellphone on the internet tonight.


----------



## big t double (Dec 22, 2014)

hseII said:


> Not if they've got snackies in them


Snackie? Are these snackies in this video? I don't sit with the cool kids so I don't get the reference.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 22, 2014)

TK said:


> That was horrible. You should delete that. Srsly.


No way...

Where's DSS???
I want surf and turf...


----------



## Mike from Maine (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## wendell (Dec 22, 2014)

TermiteBuffet said:


> Wait I thought he was a prick


No, that's me. LOL


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)

All in favor of bringing T1 back need to change their vote to no. 

I did. 

It's like the whole "Primus sucks" thing.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)

wendell said:


> No, that's me. LOL



We already know that.


----------



## sgrizz (Dec 22, 2014)

TermiteBuffet said:


> Free the bear !!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE He is already free to do and say what he wants over there. It would be nice to have him back but I will go to visit him when I need a good laugh. Has he said anything about wanting to be allowed back to AS?


----------



## Overclock (Dec 22, 2014)

Little question here. My sorry if it was covered and if thomas1 has that Polar bear doing that real graphic you know, what's the chances he's not real bright? Would he be less of a detriment to the site with a less offensive avatar? Thoughts?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)

A bear going poo is the last thing that should offend the alpha males that hang out on a site like this.


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Dec 22, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> No way...
> 
> Where's DSS???
> I want surf and turf...


 That's gonna hurt .......


----------



## angelo c (Dec 22, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> Ill send ya one.just dont stick your hand in the box when you open it.
> Damn uns got me running my tablet and my cellphone on the internet tonight.



Yup....Randy had a point to make....and now it's almost just like the old days....I'm guessin the Christmas Spirit gets us all remembering the old days, and old buddies....and some of the old thin skinned kids get blisters fast....just like the old days.


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Dec 22, 2014)

wendell said:


> No, that's me. LOL


 My bad


----------



## BWS-LLC (Dec 22, 2014)

Overclock said:


> Little question here. My sorry if it was covered and if thomas1 has that Polar bear doing that real graphic you know, what's the chances he's not real bright? Would he be less of a detriment to the site with a less offensive avatar? Thoughts?



Yea, he's mildly tarded


----------



## BWS-LLC (Dec 22, 2014)

TK said:


> I'm curious how someone can call someone a **** head and not get banned.



Don't you have some men to service?


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 22, 2014)

Ok men, ease up with the language.


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Dec 22, 2014)

Overclock said:


> Little question here. My sorry if it was covered and if thomas1 has that Polar bear doing that real graphic you know, what's the chances he's not real bright? Would he be less of a detriment to the site with a less offensive avatar? Thoughts?


 Do you have a wave pool by chance ???


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> Ok men, ease up with the language.




You called them men. 


lolz.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 22, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> You called them men.
> 
> 
> lolz.


yeah, it hurt too.


----------



## TK (Dec 22, 2014)

BWS-LLC said:


> Don't you have some men to service?


You're next, but you're not here so I'm skipping you. Get back in line.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 22, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> yeah, it hurt too.


Pfffttt....
Hurt?
It's a flat out fabrication!!!


----------



## Ken Tucker (Dec 22, 2014)

Overclock said:


> Would he be less of a detriment to the site with a less offensive avatar? Thoughts?



He'd be less detriment to the sight than you if he was god fregging zilla.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 22, 2014)

Ken Tucker said:


> He'd be less detriment to the sight than you if he was god fregging zilla.


Would you like an avatar?



You can use this...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)

So, just curious.....


40:1 or 50:1.....??


----------



## Joe Kidd (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## SquareFile (Dec 22, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> So, just curious.....
> 
> 
> 40:1 or 50:1.....??


100:1 with E85


----------



## Magnumitis (Dec 22, 2014)

TK said:


> Is that a noun or a verb? Adjective, perhaps? So open ended. But surely you don't mean **** head?



Its a state of mind.


----------



## barneyrb (Dec 22, 2014)

Just what was this thread about anyway?


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

TK said:


> You're next, but you're not here so I'm skipping you. Get back in line.


I hear the Craftmatic Adjustable moving 

Y'all Better watch Out


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

barneyrb said:


> Just what was this thread about anyway?


Seems I spoke too soon 

Hello Randy


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Dec 22, 2014)

barneyrb said:


> Just what was this thread about anyway?


 We had the doughnut thing going for a bit ....but it went stale .......


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Dec 22, 2014)

barneyrb said:


> Just what was this thread about anyway?


 Hey Randy


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

barneyrb said:


> Just what was this thread about anyway?


Getting Tow Mas a Pardon


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Dec 22, 2014)

TermiteBuffet said:


> Free beer !!!!!!!!!!!



Now I see where this thread went sideways...

(insert weak rimshot smiley here)


----------



## boxygen (Dec 22, 2014)

TK said:


> You're next, but you're not here so I'm skipping you. Get back in line.


In before the cock........I mean lock


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)

One of the best prank calls ever.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## gary courtney (Dec 22, 2014)

277 replies and 97 in favor


----------



## barneyrb (Dec 22, 2014)

Evening Randy, Heath, and other riff raff


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)

barneyrb said:


> Evening Randy, Heath, and other riff raff



Hiya Bub!


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

gary courtney said:


> 277 replies and 97 in favor


Some o us may or may not have poasted more than once


----------



## barneyrb (Dec 22, 2014)

How they hanging Chuck'r?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)

Rather well. Just enjoying another memorable evening here on AS. Haven't been around much the past few months, it was nice hangin' out - I had fun! 


How'z bout you brotha - how da eff you be....??


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 22, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


>



I would put up some Ned's Prank calls but I know for sure I'd get banned.lol you guys gotta listen to those on youtube.


----------



## Mike from Maine (Dec 22, 2014)

To show t1 how much his return would be appreciated maybe we should all chip in towards a stage one snellerizing for one of his saws???


----------



## angelo c (Dec 22, 2014)

Who the heck needs Thomas1 back....we need Andyshine back....this thread got all nice and vagina like since he left...

Can anybody lend me a pantyliner thingee....I must be ported too much tonight.


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

angelo c said:


> Who the heck needs Thomas1 back....we need Andyshine back....this thread got all nice and vagina like since he left...
> 
> Can anybody lend me a pantyliner thingee....I must be ported too much tonight.


SS gits them DeePends FO cheap.

Hook a dude up PeePaw


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 22, 2014)

angelo c said:


> Who the heck needs Thomas1 back....we need Andyshine back....this thread got all nice and vagina like since he left...
> 
> Can anybody lend me a pantyliner thingee....I must be ported too much tonight.



I think someone here may have you some vagasil.


----------



## barneyrb (Dec 22, 2014)

Just working and trying to keep'er between the ditches


----------



## TK (Dec 22, 2014)

Is he back yet?


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 22, 2014)

2123 said:


> Oh okay......you can dish it out, but you can't take it in return.
> 
> Always suspected you were a p***y.





2123 said:


> You're damn lucky I'm not a moderator.
> 
> I would have banned you for two weeks for that statement.


Dano, you are a huge Doosh.


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

angelo c said:


> Who the heck needs Thomas1 back....we need Andyshine back....this thread got all nice and vagina like since he left...
> 
> Can anybody lend me a pantyliner thingee....I must be ported too much tonight.


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

barneyrb said:


> Just working and trying to keep'er between the ditches


Are you near the house, or out?


----------



## barneyrb (Dec 22, 2014)

Home, I'm supposed to be on vacation for the rest of the year but it ain't looking like it. I've got ducks and deer to whop, a winch and bumper to install on my truck, and do the family thing. Not necessarily in that order but I gots to do it all.


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 22, 2014)

barneyrb said:


> Home, I'm supposed to be on vacation for the rest of the year but it ain't looking like it. I've got ducks and deer to whop, a winch and bumper to install on my truck, and do the family thing. Not necessarily in that order but I gots to do it all.



I'm right there with ya. Supposed to be off, but got a big welding job going on.


----------



## TK (Dec 22, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> I'm right there with ya. Supposed to be off, but got a big welding job going on.


Whatcha welding? Making your own 545?

We're welding up a plow from the 40's/50's to fit muh tractah. Love some old stuff.


----------



## wendell (Dec 22, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> I'm right there with ya. Supposed to be off, but got a big welding job going on.


That was nice of Mike to come help you.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> I would put up some Ned's Prank calls but I know for sure I'd get banned.lol you guys gotta listen to those on youtube.




OMG

Truck Nutz...!? HILARIOUS!


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 22, 2014)

only thing that could have made this thread better was if the voting was public. Based on the posts, I assume the 10 votes against were from Ohio.


----------



## rob066 (Dec 22, 2014)

Who gives a crap what was said. Most people don't need banned anyway. Look at you tube some of the comments made on there make most people cringe! If you cant handle the heat get out of the kitchen! AM I banned now!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)

I voted no. Makes no sense, I know. 


Then again, I'm a juvie who comes from the island of misfit toys.


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 22, 2014)

I dont think it was "what" he said as much as "whos" feelings he hurt.


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

barneyrb said:


> Home, I'm supposed to be on vacation for the rest of the year but it ain't looking like it. I've got ducks and deer to whop, a winch and bumper to install on my truck, and do the family thing. Not necessarily in that order but I gots to do it all.


I have been house sitting since leaving Riceboro/ Interstate Paper in October. 

Finga Nails on the Chalk Board, but I can't complain: the co is taking care of me.

Merry Christmas Randy.

Get Them All


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> only thing that could have made this thread better was if the voting was public. Based on the posts, I assume the 10 votes against were from Ohio.


From OCryO?

I think that's over with


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 22, 2014)

TK said:


> Whatcha welding? Making your own 545?
> 
> We're welding up a plow from the 40's/50's to fit muh tractah. Love some old stuff.



Shipping racks. All 2" heavy wall tubing. About 200 welds per rack. Fun times....

I love welding, when I don't have to do it. When I have to, totally different story. Been spray arcing some of it to speed things up. Thats pretty fun, as long as you don't slow down. Lol.


----------



## treesmith (Dec 22, 2014)

He was funny, knew how to laugh, let him back


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Dec 22, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> I think someone here may have you some vagasil.



There's a big tub around here somewhere. Had to bust it out the other night. Buncha chaffed snizzezz.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Dec 22, 2014)

Did I miss anything?

I was busy cleaning a wavepool


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 22, 2014)

BWS-LLC said:


> Did I miss anything?
> 
> I was busy cleaning a wavepool


Better watch you'll be cleaning the vagasil tub next.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 22, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I voted no. Makes no sense, I know.
> 
> 
> Then again, I'm a juvie who comes from the island of misfit toys.


Yeah Misfit fits!!!!!! cant help it Chucker,,,, Just sayin!!!


----------



## BWS-LLC (Dec 22, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> Better watch you'll be cleaning the vagasil tub next.


I've cleaned worst


----------



## TK (Dec 22, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> Shipping racks. All 2" heavy wall tubing. About 200 welds per rack. Fun times....
> 
> I love welding, when I don't have to do it. When I have to, totally different story. Been spray arcing some of it to speed things up. Thats pretty fun, as long as you don't slow down. Lol.



Hmmm when I'm arc welding it sprays everywhere. Spray arcing? Haha


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

BWS-LLC said:


> Did I miss anything?
> 
> I was busy cleaning a wavepool


Never knew there was wave pools at a Hog farm....


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 22, 2014)

wigglesworth said:


> Shipping racks. All 2" heavy wall tubing. About 200 welds per rack. Fun times....
> 
> I love welding, when I don't have to do it. When I have to, totally different story. Been spray arcing some of it to speed things up. Thats pretty fun, as long as you don't slow down. Lol.


What's that about 2 hours worth with a squirt gun?[emoji6]


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

TK said:


> Hmmm when I'm arc welding it sprays everywhere. Spray arcing? Haha


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Dec 22, 2014)

BWS-LLC said:


> Did I miss anything?
> 
> I was busy cleaning a wavepool


Was it shatted in ?


----------



## cgraham1 (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## jughead500 (Dec 22, 2014)

Sorry couldn't help it


----------



## Locust Cutter (Dec 22, 2014)

+1 for T1!!!


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

TermiteBuffet said:


> Was it shatted in ?


Guaranteed


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

Locust Cutter said:


> +1 for T1!!!


+2 FO T1


----------



## BWS-LLC (Dec 22, 2014)

TermiteBuffet said:


> Was it shatted in ?



Yea, who ***** in a wavepool?


----------



## barneyrb (Dec 22, 2014)

Big party, where's the whiskey (from one of the best movies ever)


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 22, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> What's that about 2 hours worth with a squirt gun?[emoji6]



hahahaha. I'm paid by the hour my friend.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 22, 2014)

For 111

Against 10 

Andy, did you really **** my mom? 

Shame on you. You should be perma banned. lol


----------



## BWS-LLC (Dec 22, 2014)

barneyrb said:


> Big party, where's the whiskey (from one of the best movies ever)





Where all the White women at????


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

barneyrb said:


> Big party, where's the whiskey (from one of the best movies ever)



I won't, I won't, the Hell I won't!

KaPow!!


----------



## wendell (Dec 22, 2014)

RiverRat2 said:


> Yeah Misfit fits!!!!!! cant help it Chucker,,,, Just sayin!!!


Dang, I thought you were dead.

I guess stopping back in here once a year ain't such a bad thing.


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 22, 2014)

barneyrb said:


> Big party, where's the whiskey (from one of the best movies ever)




yep, Watched McLintock many times with Papaw!


----------



## Magnumitis (Dec 22, 2014)

BWS-LLC said:


> Where all the White women at????


Wrong movie, but funny anyway. Ya jackazzzzzz!


----------



## Locust Cutter (Dec 22, 2014)

Magnumitis said:


> Wrong movie, but funny anyway. Ya jackazzzzzz!


He said the Sheriff is NEAR!!!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 22, 2014)

BWS-LLC said:


> Where all the White women at????


Thats from Blazing Saddles DOOOOOOD!!!! :laugh


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> For 111
> 
> Against 10
> 
> ...



agreed. how can he get away with saying that without an extended trip to ban camp? Must have friends in high places. Ive never met a single person that would walk away from the "[email protected]" they would get if my mother was insulted to my face. It would be a life altering situation for them irregardless of who they were. That s#it don't fly.


----------



## barneyrb (Dec 22, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> yep, Watched McLintock many times with Papaw!


McClintock, The Cowboys, Big Jake, and Cahill were some of the best movies EVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

barneyrb said:


> McClintock, The Cowboys, Big Jake, and Cahill were some of the best movies EVER!!!!!!!!


They don't make them like thy anymore.
It's too bad cause they are some of the best.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 22, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> agreed. how can he get away with saying that without an extended trip to ban camp? Must have friends in high places. Ive never met a single person that would walk away from the "[email protected]" they would get if my mother was insulted to my face. It would be a life altering situation for them irregardless of who they were. That s#it don't fly.




A real man would never say something like that.


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 22, 2014)

barneyrb said:


> McClintock, The Cowboys, Big Jake, and Cahill were some of the best movies EVER!!!!!!!!


"The Cowboys" was especially difficult to watch.... I only watched it once with Papaw. I dont think he ever watched it again either. Just wasnt right seeing The Duke die in a film.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 22, 2014)

Needless to say.........he's not gonna be getting a Christmas card from me.


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> A real man would never say something like that.



Like Papaw said, "It takes a lifetime to build a good name and only a second to destroy it." I never had a problem with him, but my opinion of him is changed indefinately. There is just some s#it that is off limits. A man's Mother is at the top of the list. Shame on him. His "Character" is flawed eveidently.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 22, 2014)

Evidently. 

He slid down into the gutter in my eyes as well.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Dec 22, 2014)

Locust Cutter said:


> He said the Sheriff is NEAR!!!



Phew, we almost lost a $400 push cart.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Dec 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Needless to say.........he's not gonna be getting a Christmas card from me.



I'll pass on the one he's sending to me.

Or maybe Tom can pass his onto you.


----------



## angelo c (Dec 22, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Thats from Blazing Saddles DOOOOOOD!!!! :laugh



qualifications ?

Rape, murder, kidnapping and rape

Your said "rape" twice !! 

I like Rape......


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 22, 2014)

i'm sorry Randy, it was a good thing you did here.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 22, 2014)

I have a point to prove......


----------



## BWS-LLC (Dec 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I have a point to prove......



You have a agenda


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 22, 2014)

wonder if the ones you want to see it do?


----------



## hseII (Dec 22, 2014)

BWS-LLC said:


> You have a agenda


That's so BrushAss.

I think point to prove fits better, but I'm no Genius...


----------



## wendell (Dec 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> A real man would never say something like that.


Well, he did say he was getting ready for the Bengals to lose.


----------



## Freehand (Dec 22, 2014)

All I see is a buncha low poaste count stank fingered clam lappers bellyaching about some booger kneadin', sandy vag havin' basturd that prolly wouldn't post here if you paid him.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Dec 22, 2014)

Freehand said:


> All I see is a buncha low poaste count stank fingered clam lappers bellyaching about some booger kneadin', sandy vag havin' basturd that prolly wouldn't post here if you paid him.



You're probably right


----------



## BWS-LLC (Dec 22, 2014)

hseII said:


> That's so BrushAss.
> 
> I think point to prove fits better, but I'm no Genius...



Point, agenda, same thing.

But I aint no Einstien either.


----------



## angelo c (Dec 22, 2014)

Freehand said:


> All I see is a buncha low poaste count stank fingered clam lappers bellyaching about some booger kneadin', sandy vag havin' basturd that prolly wouldn't post here if you paid him.




Now who can argue with that? I think we're all indebted to Gabby Johnson for clearly stating what needed to be said. I'm particulary glad that these lovely children were here today to hear that speech. Not only was it authentic frontier gibberish , it expresses a courage little seen in today's day and age...(Olson Johnson after Gabby Johnsons speech)


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 22, 2014)

Buncha inbreds......


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 22, 2014)

Personal integrity is the only thing that should control your freedom of speech.
Without one the other is just noise.

Who drinks egg nogg this time of year?


----------



## angelo c (Dec 22, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> wonder if the ones you want to see it do?



I wonder if they speak English ..


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 22, 2014)

Freehand said:


> All I see is a buncha low poaste count stank fingered clam lappers bellyaching about some booger kneadin', sandy vag havin' basturd that prolly wouldn't post here if you paid him.


I see you have a clam there...
There's no beard...
Sooooo...
Sup J???!!


----------



## Magnumitis (Dec 22, 2014)

BWS-LLC said:


> Point, agenda, same thing.
> 
> But I aint no Einstien either.


Smartest man I ever met


----------



## angelo c (Dec 22, 2014)

Magnumitis said:


> Smartest man I ever met


You met Einstien .????

Man. Thought I was old...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 22, 2014)

Interesting thread.

Wished I had known about it sooner.....


You guys allowing late comers to join in on the party....?


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 22, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Buncha inbreds......


Hey i resemble that remark.
only half my family tree is a light pole.
This is of course a joke.my family tree forks all of the way back to the circus freaks in england.i believe one of great grandmaws was the bearded lady who married the wolf boy.i have the sasquatch hair to prove it. tomorrow is ear and nose shaving day.


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 22, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> Wished I had known about it sooner.....
> 
> ...


Sure i guess so.you can take my place.i got to hit the hay.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 22, 2014)

Who the fook is Thomas?


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 23, 2014)

WoodChuck'r said:


> *Ahem*
> *T1 and myself are known as 'Administrators'. Quite often referred to as "Admin"*



Is that like being in charge of the soft-serve machine at Golden Corral?


----------



## Stephen C. (Dec 23, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> What I get out of this is some guys have done wrong come back as much as they want, Thomas not so much. If I was him You *couldn't,* pay me to come back.


 fixed it.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 23, 2014)

Jacob J. said:


> Is that like being in charge of the soft-serve machine at Golden Corral?



Not quite - we stock the cones.


----------



## Stephen C. (Dec 23, 2014)

Overclock said:


> Little question here. My sorry if it was covered and if thomas1 has that Polar bear doing that real graphic you know, what's the chances he's not real bright? Would he be less of a detriment to the site with a less offensive avatar? Thoughts?


not to my liking but it is his avatar. I would rather not see the bear poop.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Dec 23, 2014)

barneyrb said:


> McClintock, The Cowboys, Big Jake, and Cahill were some of the best movies EVER!!!!!!!!


I also like the Flying Leathernecks, the Cavalry Trilogy and the Quiet Man.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 23, 2014)

I should have posted this 14 pages ago when AndyShite showed his true hypocritical nature, but I've been busy following the Chity 661 Raffle.
You are some funny MF'ers, I actually LOL'd at Freecannedspam's clam poasts, even with all of the pixels, and stuff.

Keep up the good work, and hopefully T1 will be back over here so I can tell him, ""I have a potty mouth"" on two interweb chainsaw sites.


----------



## Stephen C. (Dec 23, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> Who the fook is Thomas?


Are you fookin kidding me? He must be a real bad dude! To have so many people dislike him. Almost 10%
I don't understand all this. I am going to give AS a rest for a couple weeks. Merry Chistmas and if that offends you "I have a potty mouth". I have little to contribute other than good will.

The sponsers here are great. Weadeaterman is #1 as is Bailyes and I am trying to resist buying stuff I am to old to use from Left Coast supplies. They have a B&C to fit my Dolmar at a very good price.

Bee back in a couple weeks perhaps unless I regain my sanity.


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 23, 2014)

Stephen C. said:


> Are you fookin kidding me? He must be a real bad dude! To have so many people dislike him. Almost 10%


He would be the most revered POTUS in US History with those numbers.


----------



## Hedgerow (Dec 23, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 388819
> 
> I should have posted this 14 pages ago when AndyShite showed his true hypocritical nature, but I've been busy following the Chity 661 Raffle.
> You are some funny MF'ers, I actually LOL'd at Freecannedspam's clam poasts, even with all of the pixels, and stuff.
> ...


Well don't LOL too loud at it.. 
It'll only encourage him..
And that would make you an enabler...


----------



## Jon1212 (Dec 23, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Well don't LOL too loud at it..
> It'll only encourage him..
> And that would make you an enabler...


 
I've been called worse. Riff raff, pathetic buddy, etc.....


----------



## Freehand (Dec 23, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Well don't LOL too loud at it..
> It'll only encourage him..
> And that would make you an enabler...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 23, 2014)

Who the fook is this Thomas dude?
Damn it's cold in here, wish I had some wood!


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 23, 2014)

He's the guy that all the haters hate.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> He's the guy that all the haters hate.


Cool, if he mounts animals then he must be one of us. I also was a taxidermist.


----------



## rich450es (Dec 23, 2014)

are you drunk Gypo ......lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 23, 2014)

rich450es said:


> are you drunk Gypo ......lol


I'm not sure, let me check. Yup I'm drunk according to the bottle. Lol
Who's this Thomas dude? Is he one of us?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 23, 2014)

Freehand said:


> All I see is a buncha low poaste count stank fingered clam lappers bellyaching about some booger kneadin', sandy vag havin' basturd that prolly wouldn't post here if you paid him.


What he said!


----------



## eloxithack (Dec 23, 2014)

He is also sending me a bar as we speak. I'm on the bring him back bandwagon.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 23, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> He would be the most revered POTUS in US History with those numbers.


T1 for Prez! He can't eff it up worse than the current one, unless he bans titties.


Jon1212 said:


> I've been called worse. Riff raff, pathetic buddy, etc.....


Hooligan?


----------



## angelo c (Dec 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Buncha inbreds......


They sure are but what a funny movie...


----------



## griffonks (Dec 23, 2014)

Please bring T1 back, he's a friend and I miss him. thanks


----------



## Overclock (Dec 23, 2014)

griffonks said:


> Please bring T1 back, he's a friend and I miss him. thanks



I've never heard of him. Is he an _arborist_?


----------



## BWS-LLC (Dec 23, 2014)

griffonks said:


> Please bring T1 back, he's a friend and I miss him. thanks



Hey Bill, good to see ya bud.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Dec 23, 2014)

Steve NW WI said:


> T1 for Prez! He can't eff it up worse than the current one, unless he bans titties.
> 
> Hooligan?



Nate, err Kevin is the only man who don't like titties


----------



## Blazin (Dec 23, 2014)

This thread needs moar cowbell!


----------



## Majorpayne (Dec 23, 2014)

BWS-LLC said:


> Nate, err Kevin is the only man who don't like titties


You misspelled Jason.


----------



## fordf150 (Dec 23, 2014)

Who is this T1 fellow


----------



## wendell (Dec 23, 2014)

Jon1212 said:


> I've been called worse. Riff raff, pathetic buddy, etc.....


And deservedly so, I might add.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Dec 23, 2014)

Blazin said:


> This thread needs moar cowbell!



I was going to say it needs more piss soaked midgets, but you just showed up


----------



## BWS-LLC (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm stumpin to get T1 back


----------



## Mike from Maine (Dec 23, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> Go f u c k yourself.
> 
> And btw f u c k Christmas.


I think everyone just needs to 'like' andy. Holiday spirit and all.


----------



## Jim Timber (Dec 23, 2014)

Thomas was always polite and helpful to me. I don't know what got him banned, but I'd have trouble seeing it worthy of "forever" from my impression of the guy.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 23, 2014)

Jim Timber said:


> Thomas was always polite and helpful to me. I don't know what got him banned, but I'd have trouble seeing it worthy of "forever" from my impression of the guy.


Not sure how he got banned either, apparently it's impossible. I guess the little guy in Pakistan doesn't read English to good.[emoji60]


----------



## Overclock (Dec 23, 2014)

Ken Tucker said:


> He'd be less detriment to the sight than you if he was god fregging zilla.



Lol.


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 23, 2014)

OK Sasquatch back from short Winter Slumber.What did I miss?


----------



## angelo c (Dec 23, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> OK Sasquatch back from short Winter Slumber.What did I miss?



Apparently we have progressed to the point of suggesting sexual aggression towards Christmas.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 23, 2014)

I locked this thread because the profanity was getting out of hand. the F bombs won't fly here. When Todo tells me something I will post it here.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 23, 2014)

And Todo has unbanned him.


----------

